# A se consuma.. "vezi baza cutiei"



## adigiampaolo

A se consuma de preferinţă înainte de: *vezi baza cutiei. *Canthe bit in bold be shortened in Romanian and still make sense as in "see the bottom of the pack".
Many thanks
Adg


----------



## farscape

Makes sense, to me, as long as the information is printed at the bottom of the box/pack's side wall and not on the bottom cover/lid. 

Later,

.


----------



## mira ceti

Hi,

"Vezi pe cutie/ sticla/ ambalaj etc" (traslation word by word : see on the box/ bottle/ cover etc ) and not "vezi baza cutiei" .


----------



## farscape

mira ceti said:


> Hi,
> 
> "Vezi pe cutie/ sticla/ ambalaj etc" (traslation word by word : see on the box/ bottle/ cover etc ) and not "vezi baza cutiei" .





 "See the bottom of the pack" literally translates as "vezi la baza cutiei/pachetului/ambalajului". On top of that, again, a quick Google search gives you quite a few hits for "vezi baza cutiei". A better translation would be "citește/vezi la baza cutiei" but as space and printing on a pack are at a premium, the condensed form should definitely work.

Later,


.


----------

